# Gamekeeper John



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi what happened to Gamekeeper john dose he still use this site is he still shooting and making slingshots ?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That old chestnut again, frankly I care not what he's doing.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah he's still making and seems to be doing well. He is really active on facebook.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

He is active just in his own world (Youtube, Facebook) He put himself in the social bad books of late though..


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

So he only uses you tube and Facebook I don't use Facebook sorry if I have opened something up just wondered why he is not on the forum any more ATB Phil.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

He aint'been here in years last time round he always seemed to be in the middle of the "copying" arguments... Irony is this is what stirred the hornets nest this time round. Jonny could offer so much more if he toned the relentless machine that is GKUK down a lill...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

ok cheers


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Uk slingshot Mafia


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Mafia?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There really is no reason to hash this up again unless you just like stirring the pot he doesnt use this forum if you like what he does check out his youtube vids he almost always give contact info. If you dont like him or what he does, youre in luck he's not a member here anymore.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

He has a lot to do with the UKCA... uk catapult association...

He posts all the time on youtube...

Cant comment on facebook as i dont have an account for that crap...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

phil said:


> So he only uses you tube and Facebook I don't use Facebook sorry if I have opened something up just wondered why he is not on the forum any more ATB Phil.





B.P.R said:


> He has a lot to do with the UKCA... uk catapult association...
> He posts all the time on youtube...
> Cant comment on facebook as i dont have an account for that crap...


I've gotta tell ya...it does my heart good to see two folks in the same thread NOT on failbook. Good show guys, good show...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > So he only uses you tube and Facebook I don't use Facebook sorry if I have opened something up just wondered why he is not on the forum any more ATB Phil.
> ...


Ok. Make that three now. lol


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Cant comment on facebook as i dont have an account for that crap...


If you don't have it - how do you know it's crap? :what:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

I love this forum ! and I love facebook ... is wrong use both ???

http://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


Make it 4. I will never understand the FakeBook hype... Just like twatter... People so bereft of activities, they have to share there every crap and bite to eat with the entire world. Come on people, get a life. And DON'T post it online, please...

PS I mean no harm, offence or disrespect. Whoever feels the need to FakeBook or Twatter, please do so you your heart's content. Please excuse me while I get on with my life.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Davidka said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Cant comment on facebook as i dont have an account for that crap...
> ...


...if you're not paying for the service, you're the product being sold. There is no better example of this than facebook...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

And I will never understand anti facebook forum users, strikes me of the pot calling the kettle black. No offense intended, just saying.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

i use facebook and have met some of my long lost friends , facebook is good if used correctly .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

August West said:


> And I will never understand anti facebook forum users, strikes me of the pot calling the kettle black. No offense intended, just saying.


Merely sharing knowledge and information here relative to our mutual hobby. Not sharing every fart I let fly n every meal I eat. I like to retain the illusion of a tiny bit of privacy.

But to each their own.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HAHA viper you must be looking at a different facebook than I look at. I mainly go on FB for the shooting and hunting groups for sure only share what I WANT to share.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

August West said:


> HAHA viper you must be looking at a different facebook than I look at. I mainly go on FB for the shooting and hunting groups for sure only share what I WANT to share.


yes thats me Shooting/ Hunting and David Bowie .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> And I will never understand anti facebook forum users, strikes me of the pot calling the kettle black. No offense intended, just saying.


Well, here we have something to talk about...on topic, or not, a common interest. The peripherals are ommited except in rare occurrence. Plus, my personal info isn't being sold en mass to marketing companies. Yes, prior to my PAYING for the service, basic info was gleaned from cookies attached from previous sites visited, & rudimentary ads generated in an attempt to strike up a sale, but NOTHING like what failbook's entire business strategy is. Content is the other issue; 99% of it is worthless fodder (unless you're an advertiser), & what is worthwhile already has established space...on forums like this.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

August West said:


> HAHA viper you must be looking at a different facebook than I look at. I mainly go on FB for the shooting and hunting groups for sure only share what I WANT to share.


Yeah the dinnerplate pics n fart gags are more of a Twatter syndrome for what I hear. I'm with TT though, if you're not paying for the service, you are the product being sold usually. And frankly I don't think that 'social' and 'media' belong in the same sentence.

I see this more as a virtual club house, or an interactive info library specific to our hobby.

And no, I'm not looking at a different Facebook. I've made it a point upto now not to look at A SINGLE Facebook page, and will probably continue to do so.

Best regards, and again, no disrespect intended

Edited for typos, stupid 'smart phones'...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am with you on some of what you said TT but the rest is pure BS. If you use practically any internet systems, amazon/google, your info is already out there. There are tons of FB groups about anything and everything that are held to on-topic info only, some stricter than here. Lots of hunting and fishing groups, what keeps me over there. If you think it is just a bunch of chicks taking pics of there lunch you are hugely mistaken.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Davidka said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Cant comment on facebook as i dont have an account for that crap...
> ...


Be serious.

99% of the people i know are on it.....

Holding a pint in one hand... whilst using their phone in the other.... to update their status as 'just having a pint' ...

I can see the benefits for use to meet school friends...keep in touch with family when working/living away and such....

But to constantly tell people what your doing...at that particular time 'washing my hair'... 'eating a snickers'... 'just had a poo'... is a joke...

My friend has somebody on facebook that he doesnt even talk to..yet doesnt delete them... as their status' are wayyy to interesting... talking in detail about dna tests for their child...their rubbish parents...STD's and everything inbetween!

Not to mention the pages set up for peddling dogs... people who breed litter after litter of dogs because they can sell them on facebook! ...

Or the pages set up LAUGHING at children injured in hunting accidents! I kid you not.

What about the pages where its ok for people to say a certain soldiers death was well deserved...to mock their family... to laugh at them left limbless....

**** facebook! ....

The list is endless...

Not to mention the security threat it poses due to the 'location' mode...where it can pinpoint people to a certain place..at a certain time.

Ill happily go without thanks..

I may not have facebook... but im not a recluse


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

BPR you just described the entire internet?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

August West said:


> BPR you just described the entire internet?


I can see that..

But facebook puts a magnifying glass on it all... and fires it from both barrels...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

August West said:


> BPR you just described the entire internet?


No, not the entire internet, just the useless parts. Precisely the point we are trying to make. But as I said before, to each his own.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Doing what we are doing right now is exactly the same as facebook, if it makes you feel better that it is not called "facebook" then fine. I am not trying to talk you into using fb, could honestly care less, but let's be truthful about what we are doing and not try to say this type of social media is so much better than another.

But anywho what about GKJ.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

August West said:


> BPR you just described the entire internet?


No, he's describing the entire human race...



B.P.R said:


> Be serious.
> 
> 99% of the people i know are on it.....
> 
> ...


Technology is a tool, Facebook is a tool. You can use it or abuse it. I don't do any of the things you've mentioned and don't read any of the page's you've mentioned. I do have some friends that I havn't spoken to IRL for a long while but they are still dear to me and I care about them and want to know when the poop. :king: Just kidding about the pooping. I do enjoy seeing their children grow and feel they are still a part of my life - which they are, because thank to Facebook they are still in my mind. On the other hand, I have a good friend that I meet a lot, we go out drinking every other Thursday, but since he banns FB when I get to meet his family once a while I am shocked for how much his kids grew up since he does not update. :hmm:

If humanity wasn't made of 90% stupid and 4% exploiting bastards we could have a real virtual community tool and not a commercial 'Social Network' full of ****. But things are as they are and I try to get out the best of it.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

its a place were people slag each other of most of the time and a lot of bullying goes on if used right I guess its ok but people don't I used to use it but don't any more and never will again


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Davidka said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > BPR you just described the entire internet?
> ...


...I agree. Facebook is a tool.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^^ HAHAHAHA


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nowt wrong with FESTBOOK


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, not in the good sense, August...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL, not in the good sense, August...


Oh, I got it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally a topic where I agree with everyone, yes Facebook is a joke for the most part, who cares about all the crap that people post, but what I do like about it is it has provided me the opportunity to create a place where folks who enjoy the PFS can get together and share their interests in building and shooting, I first attempted that here but found out it wasn`t feasible so I went to Facebook and have put together a page that is totally different than other pages ( as some of the folks in this thread can attest to ), there is no foul language, no backstabbing, no bashing and everyone supports each other in the sport, even better, all posts are related to the PFS.....for a small group we are growing at a pretty good rate, over 100 new members in the last few months which shows me that folks do enjoy a place where you can go and post your work and ask questions without all the drama. For me it is a great place to be as all the big names in PF shooting are there and is a great place to have fun and learn....so that`s my story, Happy Holidays all.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> Finally a topic where I agree with everyone, yes Facebook is a joke for the most part, who cares about all the crap that people post, but what I do like about it is it has provided me the opportunity to create a place where folks who enjoy the PFS can get together and share their interests in building and shooting, I first attempted that here but found out it wasn`t feasible so I went to Facebook and have put together a page that is totally different than other pages ( as some of the folks in this thread can attest to ), there is no foul language, no backstabbing, no bashing and everyone supports each other in the sport, even better, all posts are related to the PFS.....for a small group we are growing at a pretty good rate, over 100 new members in the last few months which shows me that folks do enjoy a place where you can go and post your work and ask questions without all the drama. For me it is a great place to be as all the big names in PF shooting are there and is a great place to have fun and learn....so that`s my story, Happy Holidays all.


I for one am a member of the pfs group and a couple of other selected catty groups.

Facebook has allowed me to keep in touch with some of my friends who have now moved out of the uk .

Been a big David Bowie fan , face book has allowed me to meet other fan from all over the world and also chat with the fans that i've met at shows in other country's .

Facebook is where i met my Partner , who i have now been with for 5years .

i Rather like Facebook.

Nick


----------



## kevlucky7 (Dec 9, 2012)

im also a member of the team pfs fb group and can say hand on heart that its a very clean informative and very friendly group were growing every month and are all sharing and building some very fine pfs you should come have a look you would be very welcome to join in and pass your wisdom on to our great group

cheers all


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Somebody , change the name of the topic! .... this take completely another direction ...

John must be so proud of have a so popular topic with his name !!... hahaha ...


----------

